# Vegan's how do you survive?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man wouldn't you be moody and *****y all the time if you were a vegan?

Only thing you can eat is vegatables and fruit. No glutin or dairy. No nut's except walnuts. 
No soy unless it fermented. Maybe some fish I dunno if that the exception or what?.

Wouldn't being a vegan turn you into a blood thristing zombie from hell?

How do you do it? How would you survive?


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

It may not be as bad as you may think. Pm me if you want to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No nuts except walnuts? What?


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol vegans or vegetarians, we're omnivores for ****'s sake. WE EAT BOTH MEAT AND VEGETATION.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> Lol vegans or vegetarians, we're omnivores for ****'s sake. WE EAT BOTH MEAT AND VEGETATION.


We're also illiterate murderers and rapists if you think that the way cavemen lived is meant to represent how we should live today.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> No nuts except walnuts? What?


I was just thinking walnut's are probably the healthiest of nut's other nut's maybe harder to digest or produce food allergies.

I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I was just thinking walnut's are probably the healthiest of nut's other nut's maybe harder to digest or produce food allergies.
> 
> I could be wrong tho.


"*Veganism* (/ˈviːgənɪzəm/) is the practice of abstaining from the use of animal products, particularly in diet, as well as following an associated philosophy that rejects the commodity status of sentient animals."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veganism


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

There are but 2 things stopping me from becoming a vegan: laziness to avoid milk and having pet hens. It's really ****ing easy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not vegan here but leaning more vegetarian. I'll eat meat but I think it's better to space it out so you're not eating it every day.

I actually like the vegetarian burgers, sausages and hotdogs they're making now. They fill in the gaps when I want meat but am trying to give myself a break from the unhealthy aspects of it.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I personally don't think I could ever be vegan. Vegetarian I could do. I've gone a few days without meat before without too much trouble, but veganism just seems too restrictive.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Man wouldn't you be moody and *****y all the time if you were a vegan?
> 
> Only thing you can eat is vegatables and fruit. No *glutin* or dairy. *No nut's except walnuts. *
> *No soy unless it fermented. Maybe some fish I dunno if that the exception or what?.*
> ...


I highlighted all the things that are wrong. :b

Vegans can eat gluten, all kinds of nuts, and all kinds of soy. They don't eat fish -- not even vegetarians eat fish (that's pescatarian).

Yes, being a vegan involves a different diet from what most people are used to, and vegans usually have to take supplements to ensure they get all their essential nutrients.

I don't think it's any better or worse than other limited diets. What about gluten-free people? The paleo diet? You get used to what you're eating and after a while, it becomes second nature.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> We're also illiterate murderers and rapists if you think that the way cavemen lived is meant to represent how we should live today.


Well said.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

It's my theory that most vegans start being vegan through some need to feel cool and different. To feel less insignificant. Then they stay vegan as to not reverse themselves and feel like their decision was nothing more than that. Yea there might actually be some legitimate health concerns or concerns for the well being of our fellow mammal, but come on how often is that _really_ the case? Or how often are those people not just using those as excuses to support a lifestyle that makes little sense to themselves and to the rest of us?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> It's my theory that most vegans start being vegan through some need to feel cool and different. To feel less insignificant. Then they stay vegan as to not reverse themselves and feel like their decision was nothing more than that. Yea there might actually be some legitimate health concerns or concerns for the well being of our fellow mammal, but come on how often is that _really_ the case? Or how often are those people not just using those as excuses to support a lifestyle that makes little sense to themselves and to the rest of us?


funny, thats quite similar to my theory about meat eaters 

animal rights crazies aside, there are many good reasons to be vegan.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Dylan2 said:


> We're also illiterate murderers and rapists if you think that the way cavemen lived is meant to represent how we should live today.


Hear hear! Meat eaters are analogous to what illiterate murderers and rapists were in the past!

Don't you think that's a bit patronizing?

Also, what about animals eating other animals? If it's unethical to kill for food, then our world must be truly evil indeed, given that it's full of meat-eating lions and bears etc

The only sound argument for vegetarianism IMO is that it eases the pressure on food production. At each step of the chain plant -> herbivore -> carnivore, a 90% of energy is lost (if I remember correctly from biology)


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Man wouldn't you be moody and *****y all the time if you were a vegan?
> 
> Only thing you can eat is vegatables and fruit. No glutin or dairy. No nut's except walnuts.
> No soy unless it fermented. Maybe some fish I dunno if that the exception or what?.
> ...


idk what u mean about glutin and fermented soy and nuts. no fish allowed on a vegans diet tho
i am a vegan and i'm fine with it..


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

masterridley said:


> Hear hear! Meat eaters are analogous to what illiterate murderers and rapists were in the past!
> 
> Don't you think that's a bit patronizing?
> 
> ...


The context for the quote is that I was responding to someone who said we are omnivores and we are meant to eat meat and plants. I was showing how things that we were "meant" to do in the past aren't necessarily things that we approve of today.

I think it's unethical to harm animals because it's unethical to harm humans, and it is reasonable to assume that many of the animals we eat can feel pain just like us.

"Nearly all the external signs that lead us to infer pain in other humans can be seen in other species, especially the species most closely related to us--the species of mammals and birds. The behavioral signs include writhing, facial contortions, moaning, yelping or other forms of calling, attempts to avoid the source of the pain, appearance of fear at the prospect of its repetition, and so on. In addition, we know that these animals have nervous systems very like ours, which respond physiologically like ours do when the animal is in circumstances in which we would feel pain: an initial rise of blood pressure, dilated pupils, perspiration, an increased pulse rate, and, if the stimulus continues, a fall in blood pressure. Although human beings have a more developed cerebral cortex than other animals, this part of the brain is concerned with thinking functions rather than with basic impulses, emotions, and feelings. These impulses, emotions, and feelings are located in the diencephalon, which is well developed in many other species of animals, especially mammals and birds."

-Peter Singer
http://www.animal-rights-library.com/texts-m/singer03.htm#_ftn1

Lions and Bears don't really subscribe to the same ethical principles as humans.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it cheaper?


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

It isn't just cave men who would have trouble surviving as a vegan. Being a vegan isn't even a practical option for most people today, unless you live in a first world country close to a populated area where you can pick and choose whatever you need from the store to make up for whatever nutrients you would get from meat. And what's the purpose of saying what's ethical or not outside of preventing lawlessness and creating a better human society. Ethics have no intrinsic meaning in the natural world and feeling pain is simply an adaptation that most animals would be unable to survive without. I understand why someone would be a vegan based on specific issues like treatment of animals on factory farms, but there's no logical basis for why killing animals would be wrong in and of itself unless you believe in some higher power that makes life inherently sacred and untouchable. Besides if everyone just stopped eating meat, we would have to slaughter all the billions of farm animals and let them go to waste anyway since it's not like we can just release them into the wild or keep them around indefinitely.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yukn said:


> It isn't just cave men who would have trouble surviving as a vegan. Being a vegan isn't even a practical option for most people today, unless you live in a first world country close to a populated area where you can pick and choose whatever you need from the store to make up for whatever nutrients you would get from meat. And what's the purpose of saying what's ethical or not outside of preventing lawlessness and creating a better human society. Ethics have no intrinsic meaning in the natural world and feeling pain is simply an adaptation that most animals would be unable to survive without. I understand why someone would be a vegan based on specific issues like treatment of animals on factory farms, but there's no logical basis for why killing animals would be wrong in and of itself unless you believe in some higher power that makes life inherently sacred and untouchable.* Besides if everyone just stopped eating meat, we would have to slaughter all the billions of farm animals and let them go to waste anyway since it's not like we can just release them into the wild or keep them around indefinitely*.


That is the most retarded argument. So we should just keep breeding them just to live short, miserable lives?


----------



## Neuromance27 (Aug 11, 2013)

I never really ate much for enjoyment to begin with. It was always just necessity to me, but I did have dairy and meat trouble in terms of gastro-intestinal issues and becoming vegan was the easiest choice I've ever made. 3 years and not a single temptation to return. The light meals also help with the sluggishness already attributed to crashes after anxiety attacks, let alone heavy meals including meat. I'm definitely not one of those self-righteous pricks that spout off that their way is the only way. The perfect healthy diet is a myth that is perpetuated from every angle of that debate. Eat what you want if you have the choice, otherwise eat what you must to survive.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah that what I'm concerned with I'm dairy and glutin intolarant what if meat can cause problem's as well like imflammation/constipation that would be bad for the gut as well.


----------



## qwertz (Aug 12, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> I was just thinking walnut's are probably the healthiest of nut's other nut's maybe harder to digest or produce food allergies.


I love them. And a handful of nuts a day can help beat belly fat.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah that what I'm concerned with I'm dairy and *glutin* intolarant what if meat can cause problem's as well like imflammation/constipation that would be bad for the gut as well.











Fun fact despite eating much more AGEs vegetarians/vegans have more floating about in their blood here's a study some speculation that taurine is responsible Other study


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

komorikun said:


> That is the most retarded argument. So we should just keep breeding them just to live short, miserable lives?


I was clearly talking about the ones that already exist, which we would have no choice but to get rid of, not saying we should keep breeding new ones.


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

GotAnxiety said:


> Man wouldn't you be moody and *****y all the time if you were a vegan?
> 
> Only thing you can eat is vegatables and fruit. No glutin or dairy. No nut's except walnuts.
> No soy unless it fermented. Maybe some fish I dunno if that the exception or what?.
> ...


This triggers me so much... You can eat gluten, you can eat all nuts, you can eat soy, you can NOT eat fish. (Just because fish does not have a voice, or looks like they can not feel pain, does not mean they can't... they can feel pain. Do you see them squirm around and stuff? They are suffocating when you pull them out of the water... just like land creatures like you and me would suffocate if we were to go into the water. Water is like the oxygen for fish). You can NOT eat/consume anything that comes from an animal, including eggs and dairy. Vegetarians, however, can consume eggs and dairy. Actually, there are a lot of vegetarians in India. And looking back at the dates... just realizing this is from 2013


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

this is in the health and nutrition forum. not the moronic arguments forum. obviously non-animal products also contain nutrients.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

komorikun said:


> That is the most retarded argument.


lol in 2013 people were very direct around here. Now tell me how you really feel.



Billius said:


> Fun fact despite eating much more AGEs vegetarians/vegans have more floating about in their blood here's a study some speculation that taurine is responsible Other study


Coming from a 2021 perspective, this post is messing with my head. Damn SAS time warp.

Ok that was my segue back to the current decade.

In relation to the topic at hand, a vegetarian diet can be very satisfying. Far more so than eating meat all the time which is actually kind of gross. At this point I'm basically a pescatarian and eat mainly fruits and veggies and almost never crave beef or pork or anything. I feel much better after I eat dinner on my current diet than I did in the past when I ate far more red meat.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was living on wholegrain rice which wrecked my digestive system. who knew wholegrain rice isnt really good for you


----------

